# Studding ATV Tires?



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thinking about studding my front tires on ATV. I have chains on the rear tires. Is there a special screw to use or can you use self tapping sheet metal screws? The kind with the hex head on them that you use a small socket to screw them in.


Thanks!


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2011)

Kold Kutter . They work great


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Kold Kutter installed by a socket chucked in an electric drill. I used to ice fish Saginaw Bay and they worked great.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Kold Kutters are the best in my opinion, but you can use sheet metal screws. Just make sure they are not too long! Kold Kutters are expensive and if you were racing your quad on the ice then yes you probably want them, but for what you are doing sheet metal screws would probably work. Just don't run them on the pavement, quickest way to ruin them.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kold kutters would be best. One year I ran some hex head sheet metal screws and they worked great and only cost a few bucks for acouple hundred. They will wear down though if you drive on too much ashphalt or gravel but they lasted through the whole season.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Perchchaser said:


> Thinking about studding my front tires on ATV. I have chains on the rear tires. Is there a special screw to use or can you use self tapping sheet metal screws? The kind with the hex head on them that you use a small socket to screw them in.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Go get another set of chains. Too many things can go wrong installing self tapping screws and the other racing screws. Last year I put in the screws. My driveway is LONG and was snow and ice covered. One trip down the drive and I had lost a third of the screws.

IF you use screws of any kind be sure and carry lots of extra ones and take the drill (with an extra battery or two charged up) with you.

I now run chains front and rear and only when needed. They are with me all the time on certain waters. The chains haven't messed up my tires either. JMO.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I put around 80 to 100 in each tire and don't loose very many at all..maybe 10 to 15 each year. I do pull them in the spring and reuse them the next year. I run 3/8 and 1/2" kold kutters..they are hardened and don't wear as fast as sheet metal screws. Amazing the traction difference.


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Go get another set of chains. Too many things can go wrong installing self tapping screws and the other racing screws. Last year I put in the screws. My driveway is LONG and was snow and ice covered. One trip down the drive and I had lost a third of the screws.
> 
> IF you use screws of any kind be sure and carry lots of extra ones and take the drill (with an extra battery or two charged up) with you.
> 
> ...




Another set of chains is probably best. I have a 400ft concrete driveway and do more plowing than I do driving on the ice. I only need the extra traction the few times I might go to the Bay.


Thanks everyone for the info/opinions.


Stay safe and tight lines!!!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

measure the lugs on your tires an put in the longest kold kutters you can.haven't had any problem with mine coming out.just use it for hunting and fishing.don't ride it on the roads so mine have lasted great i put them in in 2007..
seen what chains do if they come off.pretty hard on plastic fenders:yikes:


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Kold cutters work good. I run snowmobile studs in my three wheeler now and they work MUCH better if you have a spare set if tires to stud.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Kold kutters to a wheeler is like studs to a snowmobile. chains are a pita. Yeah it might take a few minutes to install, but you wont have adjust orreinstall KK. they wont fallout unless your doing constant holeshots, atleast I never had a problem.


----------

